# Bursitis/housemaid's knee



## Arjimlad (27 Feb 2013)

My right knee has a swollen bursa sac. It feels like how I imagine a boob implant would feel. It basically forms a liquid-filled lump on the front of my kneecap - it is a prepatellar bursa.

In the spring of last year, I went to the GP at my surgery with it who gave it a good prod and said there was nothing to be done.

Any surgical intervention risked infections getting in, and if it isn't causing me any bother or pain he said to leave it well alone. As I drive a desk and am not a carpet fitter, there's no need to fix it and any attempted fixes are not very likely to work.

This is all well & good, but I'm only 40 and my right knee thinks it is one half of Pamela Anderson, and it has been this way for over a year now. Last week I rode 14 miles in twice and it got even bigger. If it gets any bigger I will need to make a little bra for my knee to hold it up !

I found some stretching exercises online to build up the knee and stretch the tendons, but the upshot of those is that my right knee seems fine and it is the left knee which needs stretching  

So, should I take my knee off to a physiotherapist or similar ?

Has anyone else had a similar problem ?

Photos are NOT available.


----------



## Minotier (27 Feb 2013)

If I was in your plight I would go back to the GP. I do not know how the system works where you are but find out if the GP Practice has access to a local Orthopaedic Clinical Assessment and Treatment Service.
You will be seen by a Orthopaedic Clinical Practitioner who will assess if you can be sorted by physio or if you need to see a specialist.
They have the facility here and it is quicker than waiting to see a specialist surgeon.
Go and find out there may be something on the net.
I have been sorted like this recently with my left knee and physio is working.
Good luck.


----------



## CopperCyclist (27 Feb 2013)

I've had it. Couldn't bend, move or even walk on it for days. Took about a week to start moving about on crutches, and two weeks to heal properly if not more. I simply followed GPs advice to rest it and elevate it - did virtually nothing for those weeks other than watch TV and play on the computer. 

It was agony, but rest and elevation worked for me - nothing more than that.


----------



## Arjimlad (27 Feb 2013)

Thanks Minotier - I will try that as you suggest - sounds like a good plan. It's not causing any discomfort at the moment and I have full movement in the knee.


----------



## Minotier (27 Feb 2013)

You are welcome.
Mine was not Bursitis though. It is an old cricket injury that's flared up from 25 years ago!
I have. Under surface cleavage tear posterior horn medial meniscus left knee and significant chondromalacia at the patella apex. They could have just said 'worn out'.


----------



## Kestevan (27 Feb 2013)

I had bursitis of the elbow a couple of years ago, ended up having a small incision made, the excess fluid drained and a steroid injection. Couple of weeks on ibuprofen and I was fine.


----------



## Arjimlad (27 Feb 2013)

The problem with an incision is the likelihood of infection, which doesn't bear thinking about to squeamish old me - could end up truly knackering the knee. A physio-based answer would be my favourite.


----------



## slowmotion (27 Feb 2013)

I had a big one on the back of my knee a few years ago. It didn't hurt and it eventually just went away of its own accord. Last year I bashed my arm on the edge of a door and a similar thing the size of an egg grew out of the back of my elbow. It looked blooming odd. That went away by itself too.


----------



## Arjimlad (27 Feb 2013)

I'm tiring of our association - it has been in place for ages.


----------



## RWright (28 Feb 2013)

Kestevan said:


> I had bursitis of the elbow a couple of years ago, ended up having a small incision made, the excess fluid drained and a steroid injection. Couple of weeks on ibuprofen and I was fine.


 
I noticed on February 4th that my elbow was very swollen. I did some investigating on the internet and am pretty sure it is bursitis. Since I am not in any pain I just bought a compression bandage to help keep it straight while I sleep. I also got some ibuprofen but decided not to take it since I am on a few meds for high blood pressure. I have not been to the Doctor yet because I have an appointment with the blood pressure doctor in a couple of more weeks and since he is also an Internist I thought it might be better to run things by him before I start taking any other medicine.

Mine is still basically the same as it was when I first noticed it. I do know that I want the swelling gone. I hope they can maybe fix up mine like they did yours. Do you know what caused yours? I am hoping mine isn't from some sort of Ulnar Nerve, Cubital tunnel syndrome problem but I just have a feeling it might be.


----------



## Arsen Gere (28 Feb 2013)

I had bursitis in my left knee for 3 months. It did settle down. I tried ibuprofen which did seem to help a little. I would also check with a physio. IMHO GP's know your body will sort itself out eventually so don't want to intervene.
If I had the choice of messing around with a GP who wants to wait and let nature take it's course or to pay to see a physio which 'may' help. I'd go to the physio, which is what I did.


----------



## Arjimlad (28 Feb 2013)

Mine started after kneeling down painting skirting boards in 2010 so I have had it for three flipping years this year. Ibuprofen gel does help a bit but once I start to ride four days a week it just swells up.

Physio sounds good to me..


----------



## fossyant (28 Feb 2013)

I'm with the drain and inject steroids. Infection risks are low enough, especially the knee area as it's nice and dry. My philosopy is to get it fixed rather than to mess about for years. If it's not right in 3 months, then it's chronic, so try it.

Certainly if it interferes with cycling - it drives me mad not being able to cycle. Problem is, you aren't braking the cycle, rest, recovery, exercise, swelling.... I had myofascial pain in my left shoulder and back - just wouldn't go, even with physio. Intervention with steriods broke the cycle and the muscles settled down immediately after the first course of 4 injections. Certainly to be recommended.


----------



## Arjimlad (28 Feb 2013)

You're right that I don't have the time or inclination to rest it.. I hate driving to work and back for more than a couple of days because I love being out on the bike so much.

The thing that stops me going for draining/injecting is that it doesn't interfere with riding at all.. just feels very odd, and as a right hander, if I have to go down on one knee for anything, it's natural to use that one.


----------



## MontyVeda (28 Feb 2013)

I've had one... about half a golf ball in size. It didn't cause any discomfort or inhibit mobility (apart from kneeling) in any way and went of its own accord after month or three.


----------



## fossyant (28 Feb 2013)

Three years ain't 3 months, down to the GP for a referral and get it fixed !


----------



## e-rider (28 Feb 2013)

you need a second opinion - some GPs are really crap - don't just trust the first one you see!


----------

